# $2000 tag fish



## L52011 (Jul 10, 2012)

My son caught a tag fish worth $2000. Catching so fast that we didn't notice tag until we were at cleaning station. 4 of us limited in 3 hrs on really nice bows.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats on what sounds like a great day of fishing and the bonus for your son! $2K will buy some nice gear! What are his plans?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


+1


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

may I ask what lake you were fishing or did I miss that part


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*-band-* :-|O|-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats fantastic news!!! How old is your son?


----------



## L52011 (Jul 10, 2012)

Was at Strawberry. Son mid 40s
Still a lot of money swimming around out there 
He also caught 5 1/2 lb cut the day before. His first
time fishing since a little kid.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was hoping he was a 12 year old kid that just won a huge prize to buy silly things. But I hope your son gets a chance to do something fun with his winnings 8) Congrats on a great day!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

WOW -|\O- WAY TO GO :!:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That is great!
Welcome to the Forum, by the way.


----------



## arny213 (Jul 17, 2012)

do you have any photo's of the fish and what the tag looks like?


----------

